# Inspiring article



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies (and gents),

I wanted to share with you an article I just read, written from the point of view of a father, about infertility and adoption with references to the Bible (the author is an American pastor, but I think his style is not preachy at all, very human).

http://www.christianitytoday.com/tc/2008/001/12.34.html

I found inspiration in this article after ttc for 10 yrs, losing 5 pregnancies, and being told today we have a SW allocated to us for the beginning of our new journey hoping to become parents by adoption.

All the best to you, whatever journey you are on,

Much love from Rivka x

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the article, am just about to print it out to read properly! Fantastic news that you have been assigned a social worker - your journey is beginning - wish you lots of love and luck and of course prayers
Ruth


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Thank you for posting  

Articles like that give me a boost, mentally and spiritually 

 on your adoption process 

xx


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Rivka
really moving article - thanks for the link

lots of love  
coughsweet x


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank you for posting such an inspiring and thought provoking article.  We also endured a long ttc journey and are now in the process of adopting three wonderful children so it really touched me.  We know this is God's plan for us and it is wonderful to think of it in those terms (I doubt we have a Moses or Jesus, but each is truly special).  

Bop


----------

